# Online license purchase



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Have any of y'all bought a license online and had it not show up in the mail? It has been a month since I bought it. I'm thinking I need to call the division.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Never had any issues, had it come within just a few short days, I was surprised how quickly they usually arrive. Did you already double check the address?


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I did think of that. I double checked and the address was right. I'm just going to call tomorrow and see if they know what happened.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Anytime I am missing something in the mail, I ask the wife and then she remembers that she left last Tuesday's mail in the car. Kind of a big deal when serving as HOA treasurer when all 130 owner's annual dues are due, just for a completely random example.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah I asked her about that. No dice. I've bought several online over the past years. This is the first time this has happened.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

That happened to me last year. Bought it online in February, printed off the temporary and put it in my license holder and didn't realize I never got the actual license until October when I was packing for my deer hunt. Ended up just buying a replacement for $10.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

That may be the ticket. I was going to call the Division. Not sure if they would do anything but tell me to go get a replacement though!


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I had that happen last year. Bought my new combo license in mid March and didn't get my hardcopy license until just a few days before general turkey season.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I went down to springville and got it all sorted out. That is the first time I haven't had one come in the mail.


----------

